# Freehand Transparenz simulieren



## stonkbonk (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

weiss einer von euch wie das nochmal ging?
Ich habe zwei Vierecke, das eine z.B. Gelb, das andere Cyan.
Die liegen zur Hälfte übereinander.
So nun gab es bei Freehand eine Funktion wo man beide Viercke auswählt und man die Mischfarbe der beiden Vierecke erhält. Dort wo sich die Flächen überlagern entsteht eine neue Fläche und wird mit einer anderen Farbe gefüllt.
In dem Fall würde Freehand aus der Überlagerung eine neue Fläche erstellen und sie mit Grün füllen.(gelb+cyan=grün)
Dafür gibts eine Funktion in Freehand. Es entstehen drei Flächen Eine gelb, eine grün und eine cyan. Deswegen Simulation.

Wäre schön wenn mir einer sagen könnte wie die Funktion heisst.

Danke...


----------



## akrite (4. April 2007)

jo Mann, Dir kann geholfen werden (auweia Netiquette) Aber was soll ich noch weiter schreiben :


----------



## Beppone (10. April 2007)

Hi.

die Funktion kenne ich, sie entspricht natürlich *nicht* der aktuellen Funktion "Transparenz" in FH11. Gleich wie die Deckkraft des oberen Objektes eingestellt wird, kann z.B. nie die Mischfarbe 100c0m100y0k aus 100c und 100y entstehen. 

Unter Freehand 7 (8 glaube ich auch noch) gab es die von dir beschriebene Funktion, die   allerdings auch "Transparenz" hieß. Sie simulierte auf Umwegen eine Überdrucken-Vorschau, wie sie z.B. unter Illustrator möglich ist.

Freehand MX kann das nicht mehr.

Du kannst natürlich deine 100% Cyanfläche auf überdrucken stellen, bekommst den gleichen Effekt (im Offsetdruck), hast nur in FH11 keine Kontrolle drüber 

So gern ich Freehand benutze, im direkten Vergleich zum Illustrator (Farbmanagement, PS-Ausgabe, PDF-Export etc) sieht das Programm inzwischen leider ziemlich alt aus.

Grüße!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. April 2007)

Also du kannst das noch über Effekte hinzufügen machen. Dieser Runde Button im gleichen fenster wie von akrite. Ob du damit jedoch den gewünschten Effekt hinbekommst weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.
Aber Freehand war schon immer etwas schlecht was Farbe betrifft.

Gruß


----------



## Beppone (16. April 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Also du kannst das noch über Effekte hinzufügen machen. Dieser Runde Button im gleichen fenster wie von akrite. Ob du damit jedoch den gewünschten Effekt hinbekommst weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.
> Aber Freehand war schon immer etwas schlecht was Farbe betrifft.


Hi DirtyWorld,

das geht leider nicht so, auch unter "Effekte hinzufügen" gibt es keine Funktion, deren Ergenbniss einem Überdrucken entspricht. Die dort zu findende Funktion "Einfache Transparenz" reduziert nur die Deckkraft des oben liegenden Objektes.

Es geht um eine reine Addition der Farbwerte, also aus reinem Cyan und reinem Gelb soll in der Schnittfläche sattes Grün entstehen.

Indem die Farbe des oberen Objekts auf "überdrucken" gesetzt wird, hast du den Effekt.
Sichtbar wird es im Druck oder im Acrobat, wenn aus der FH-Datei ein PDF geschrieben wurde.


----------

